# Fixing W32.Desktophijack



## Grateful! (Jul 3, 2005)

I want to thank firman1 for his/her advice about how to fix W32.Desktophijack and Trojan.desktophijack.B. I followed his/her instructions at this link:

http://forums.techguy.org/archive/t-374465.html

I followed the instructions to the letter and it fixed the problem. I will offer one bit of advice, though. On one of the last messages in this post, DivaLita says she has trouble replacing the wininet.dll file with the downloaded wininet.dll file, even when she is in safe mode. I also had this problem. To solve it, I first renamed the old file wininet.old and then replaced it with the wininet.dll file I downloaded from the internet. Then, I rebooted the machine in normal mode and ran Norton. It detected the virus on wininet.old and this time it was able to fix it. I hope this is helpful to others.

Thanks so much for your help techguys!

:up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------

